# Converting Suzuki Bandit



## Pmjones79 (Sep 25, 2021)

I am a keen biker and new to the electric scene.
I have a 2001 MK2 Suzuki Bandit 600 that I have had stored for many years that I believe would make a brilliant electric motorcycle.
I have a good working knowledge of the ICE but electric vehicles will take a little research. This is why I turn to you for help.
Where do I start?
Any recommended books or websites?
How do I calculate the size of the motor and batteries required? Which voltage do I go with?
This is a trial conversion, on a very low budget. I cannot throw a lot of cash at this. I just want to see the Bandit run again with a new purpose.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

There are OEM electric bikes out there now that you can buy. 

Those are a good finger in the air for motor sizing and battery size vs performance you want.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Look at this for ideas: https://www.electronicdesign.com/ma...s-that-weird-yellow-thing-doing-in-the-garage


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Look through this site for your type of bike in the search function in the top header: EV Photo Album: Our Electric Cars on the Web


----------



## Toastednow (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi! I have knowledge of electric conversions and would like to help. What tools do you have for example welder, drill, angle grinder? If you don't need alot of power and range you could get parts in about 1200 euros. Motor: qs 90 mid drive for 10 to 15 kw peaks Controller: Fardriver ND72490 and battery needs 24x VariCore 3.2v 60Ah Lifepo4, 200A bms, wires and connectors.


----------

